# Idaho



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

Well I was just in Meridian Idaho for the weekend and I have never seen so many geese in my life... There was so many every day...I drove around and every where I looked there they were.... I did see a few groups of hunters and they all had lots of dead birds!!! I also sat by a little pond and watched about 200 ducks land and there was 6 wood ducks in the bunch. So my question is have any of you ever hunted Boise or Napa or Meridian? If so was it good to you? Im pretty sure next year Im getting a tag and going to stay with the in laws for the week and hunt. o-||


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

Like anywhere else, if you can some permission you are golden...I heard it is pretty tough to get into fields in that area. never know until to try...


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

There's been quite a few slob hunters that have burned quite a few bridges in Idaho over the past 5 years or so. 
I agree with Stimmy, unless your in-laws have an "in" up there with some landowners or can make the connection for you, I doubt many of the landowners will allow it unless they know you, know of you, or you bring some fairly serious cash to bear to "pursuade" them to let you hunt,........but you never know I guess.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> There's been quite a few slob hunters from Utah that have burned quite a few bridges in Idaho over the past 5 years or so.


+1 and I fixed it for you.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

I guess I didn't dare say which slob hunters were from where since most of those very entitled people believe that folks from Idaho, just love for them to come up and take from them, cause damage, hate and discontent and go back home without looking back year after year. Its definitely taken it's toll and I don't blame them for what they've done and continue to do to protect themselves and their property.


----------



## Goosem (Nov 2, 2011)

We do great up there and if your respectful of the property they will usually let you hunt it over and over but I have talked to many farmers that have a bad taste in there mouth because people leave garbage and dig holes and dont fill them in. We shot 20 on fri and sat 2man limit fri 3 man limit sat both hunts together took a total of 1:20 min to limit. don't know how to post pics but I will if somebody could tell me how


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

blackdog said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > There's been quite a few slob hunters from Utah that have burned quite a few bridges in Idaho over the past 5 years or so.
> ...


Nice signature  way to copy me! but i believe it falls under the personal attacks category in the forum rules.... do you want to delete it now or should i get a mod to do it for you??

The best part is you think i care what your opinion is of me haha i dont  i love pushing people's buttons. Apparently i know how to p!ss you off really well o-||


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> blackdog said:
> 
> 
> > 1BandMan said:
> ...


It's no more a personal attack than yours. Maybe he just doesn't like poachers. That's how I read it.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Im not personally attacking anyone, he is. And who said i was a poacher?? Cuz im not  i broke a law, but nothing was poached


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> Im not personally attacking anyone, he is. And who said i was a poacher?? Cuz im not  i broke a law, but nothing was poached


Your mugshot did. I read his signature and it didn't say anything about you.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Haha you guys havent a clue as to what went down or why i ended up going to jail. But go ahead and assume you know 

Anyways... back to hunting idaho. Never hunted it, but i have plans next year for a trip in that area. Fortunately i know the right people and have ground lined up. Pretty excited!!


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

It is quite amazing (actually amazing doesn't even come close) that someone on a wildlife forum has their signature mocking and belittling wildlife officers or government organization that has been commissioned to protect wildlife



> So now im getting compared to a drunk driver?? Haha ok? What i did effected no one but me. Glad to hear you were there and know what happened? I never once said i was not in the wrong. I was. I made a mistake. I paid the price for it. Its over. Move on and learn from it. It wont happen again and i did learn a lesson.


From your signature Shaun, its without a doubt that you've learned nothing, you simply got caught. I hope you get caught again, and again, and again, and again......well you get my drift.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Would you prefer wildlife waster? Wildlife non tagger? Poacher is a catch all. I like the mugshot. Maybe it should be my avatar?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

asking for info on Idaho would be like asking a fat kid where his stash of twinkies are...It ain't gonna happen.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Once again. Nothing was wasted. I had a tag. You really should get your facts together, otherwise you look like the idiot. Obviously you dont know how the system works, but that's ok. Neither did i haha if you think calling me a poacher is gonna hurt my feelings, you should see the sticker on my truck  anyways ive always disliked the f&g. My incident has very little to do with my opinion of them, just gave me a better idea on how they do things. When there are several others guilty of doing the same thing, at the same location, AND THEY KNOW ABOUT IT, but only choose to go after me, it says alot... Protect wildlife you say? Then why are they shooting the p!ss out of every kind of animal this state has?? $$$$$$$$$$ is your answer. Well im peacin out on this thread. If you wanna give me chit for my mistake, feel free to post them on any and all threads i start. Otherwise id appreciate it if you don't try to destroy every other thread started by others, that i comment on. Poacher larsen out! 8)


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Law enforcement officers have a very difficult job. They are accused of doing too much or too little more often than ever getting any pats on the back. It's a pretty thankless job for the most part and in the case of police, sheriff, and highway patrol, they risk a lot and get very little in return.

I far from agree with many aspects of of the DWR but I have no personal vendetta with any of them or the DWR as a whole.

I think you have some other things going on that you need to look at at.
Just a guess, but you keep throwing things out there like we don't know the background of what happened....Maybe if you thought about what happened (since you obviously know) more clearly, but I might be wrong, you might understand it yourself a whole lot better.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I was in Nampa for the holidays and I saw the same thing. Thousands and thousands of waterfowl. There were even place they were sitting near the exit ramps to the interstate. I saw one hunter and he was on private land that we could have hunted. I neglected to take my stuff so once I was ready to hunt it was too late and I was still short gear. I was with my wife and her cousin and they are from that area. He drove me around on private land and showed me all the places we could hunt. It was impressive. There were ducks in places I would have just drove past. One area is a guy they have known for years and he has to have hundreds of acres. I am hoping to get back up there since the drive ins't bad and the duck and geese are plentiful. Had it been Utah there would have been hunters everywhere but just didn't seem like they were interested. Don't know if it was the area or what. That side of the family doesn't hunt ducks so when I was amazed they acted like I was crazy.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> blackdog said:
> 
> 
> > 1BandMan said:
> ...


LMAO!!! Go ahead and cry to the mods you little cry baby. The fish cops only went after you? Wow, that's a shocker. Props to them for doing a great job!!!!!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

blackdog said:


> LMAO!!! Go ahead and cry to the mods you little cry baby. *The fish cops only went after you? Wow, that's a shocker. Props to them for doing a great job!!*!!!!


+ eleventy million. Glad they nailed another scumbag.


----------



## .54 (Sep 24, 2007)

Blackdog, you have gained a lot of ground in my book. SL if it's not so bad, why don't you just come clean and tell us all how innocent it actually was? I would love to hear the tale. You little stack of bleach blonde awesomeness.... Oh! Staying on topic, I hit a goose with my Toyota in Idaho not long ago...good work knockin' a few down! Maybe I can keep those insurance rates low.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

Shaun, you suck balls! 

That is all


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

[exclamation:3e0mb7d0][/exclamation:3e0mb7d0]I don't think any explanation is needed as to why this thread has been locked. 
Shaun, slsmb, blackdog and bugchuker have unexpectedly left us. They have either been deleted, banned permanently or banned for two weeks as these types of petty childish arguments have no place here.


----------

